# Will Sevin Dust keep Rabbits from eating veggies?



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

What do you think? I am wondering if putting sevin dust on my veggies will give the rabbits a bad taste for my veggies. Then maybe they wont come back.:dance:


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Are you planning on eating those veggies after putting that poison on them?
Put up a better fence or spray with egg yolk spray.
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=306539&highlight=egg+yolk+spray


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Don't know but do know sevin will kill bees. 
Try blending mint & cinnamon w/a little water, strain it, add about a pt/qt more water & spray. It will repel the bunnies.

Patty


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

Will fox urine repel cabbage worms?
Will DEET prevent poison ivy?
Will "Keep off the grass" signs work for_ really_ smart dogs???

...i am not in a charitable mood today...


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I have heard that a blood meal perimeter will keep rabbits out. I dont know if it works or not.

Dont know about the 7 dust but dont let all the orgatrons scare you from using poison when you need to.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

I had to buy some 4 ft chicken wire to fence in my gardens. I turn it out about a foot and by now its embedded into the ground. 3 ft high above ground keeps rabbits out. another 7 ft of deer netting with marking tape keeps deer out. A Jack Russell terrier will keep squirrels out. I only put him in for a few weeks while fruit is ripening.


----------



## T-Bone 369 (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that rabbit repelent would be an off-label use for Sevin. It will not hurt the bunnies but is just not the correct product for the job. There is a product called Liquid Fence that our local hardware store carries that would be a more suitable product, not to mention the dozens of homemade repellents you can make.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

casusbelli said:


> Will fox urine repel cabbage worms?
> Will DEET prevent poison ivy?
> Will "Keep off the grass" signs work for_ really_ smart dogs???
> 
> ...i am not in a charitable mood today...


You are one big ray of sunshine, no matter what you think about yourself. 

Any kind of pesticide is dangerous to domestic rabbits. I think they would be dangerous to wild rabbits too.

That being said, I don't know what to tell you about keeping wild rabbits out other than fencing.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

My polish friend says to use human hair to keep rabbits away.


----------

